# Ankeny, IA - Western headlight harnesses and other miscellaneous



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Found a set of GM 03-+ (according to Western) 1500/2500/3500 with DRL.

Went to a 4 port iso but will work on fleet flex with an adapter. No cuts, no splices.

$50 for the pair and will ship on buyer's dime.

I also have a center rubber flap for MVP. Brand new.


----------

